# bush pvr B320HDPVR Channel issues



## earlook (Aug 12, 2006)

have a bush pvr B320HDPVR with alot of probs,main one is the signal,today 28th may chanel 5 says "service is not running"and so do several other channels,but when i switch to my jcv tv with built in free view i get the channel.it has been like this for weeks depending on the weather,i have lost my receipt and is just a year out of date.why does this happen?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does the main aerial cable come straight into the PVR ?
have you re-tuned the device - it maybe you are picking up a weaker signal from a different transmitter 
it would be good to see what is your main transmitter -

I know a lot of areas in UK where you can pickup the wrong transmitter

also on the TV there should be a menu setting too see the signal strength and quality on channel 5 group MUX

this is a good site to see what transmitters are near you using a postcode
http://www.ukfree.tv/transmitters.php

this site will give you the transmitters in your area 
http://www.wolfbane.com/cgi-bin/tvd.exe?DX=L&HT=5&OS=rh

then you can see which channels are broadcast and if a multiplex issue

heres crystal palace
http://www.ukfree.tv/txdetail.php?a=TQ339712

channel 5 is on PSB2 
which also transmits 
3 ITV (London), 4 Channel 4 London ads, 5 Channel 5 London ads, 6 ITV 2, 13 Channel 4+1 London ads, 14 More 4, 28 E4, 33 ITV +1 (London),

do the same for your transmitter and see what channels are on the same mux and check those as well
see if those channels are OK


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is not a Tech Tip or Review so I moved it to the DIY forum.


----------

